# decel delay



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

is there a fix for the decalereation delay ?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

chip it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

get software. it should eliminate that.


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it really worth spending the 350 on chipping a na 2.5?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

In a word? Yes.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Only other option that does help some is a lightweight/underdrive crank pulley, which also helps with throttle response and rev hang.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kvpracing said:


> Is it really worth spending the 350 on chipping a na 2.5?


i spent 550... i just wished i've done it sooner!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Stage 1 is $350...Stage 2 is $550!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

No it isn't if you want a car that drives stock, doesn't get loud, rattle, rumble, etc. 

Deleting your catalytic converter, replacing intake, and chipping your car to only run on higher octane fuel all increases polution as well. The reason your car doesn't just cut the throttle is so it doesn't just DUMP half burned gasses into the atmosphere.

If you don't care about any of these things and want to look cool like the civic kids then sure waste your money on the bolt ons. 

Is it worth it? So they say. I put my $1500 toward stuff that makes my car nicer, not marginally faster and much crappier feeling/sounding. The chip and all the bolt ons in the world will still not catch up to a v6 toyota camry...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

kvpracing said:


> Is it really worth spending the 350 on chipping a na 2.5?


 Once you drive you car after chipping it, ask that same question. It is absolutely worth every penny. It will eliminate the rev-hang, eliminates the drive-by-wire lag and greatly improves all around driving enjoyment...


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

i think id rather buy vag then a chip honestly i asked for a underdrive pulley for xmas ill start there. it doesnt bother me tht much but its nothing like my mk2


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

kungfoojesus said:


> No it isn't if you want a car that drives stock, doesn't get loud, rattle, rumble, etc.
> 
> Deleting your catalytic converter, replacing intake, and chipping your car to only run on higher octane fuel all increases polution as well. The reason your car doesn't just cut the throttle is so it doesn't just DUMP half burned gasses into the atmosphere.
> 
> ...


Hahaha that makes me laugh cause my car sure can and theres many more bolt ons I can add. You must be one of those guys who doesnt spend his money on the engine where it counts and blows it on exterior mods eh? To each his own, thats just not my style and not many others on this forum either.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

is the software worth $250 for a gain of 10hp or less? IMO no, but to each his own. the software should be $100-150 for what you get out of it. it's only worth it to me if i had the $$$ to support it with a bunch of other expensive engine mods that marginally increase the HP. i'd rather boost power than looks any day, but once i start spending $1000+ for 15 more ponies i'm just going to get pissed that i don't own a turbo.....


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kungfoojesus said:


> No it isn't if you want a car that drives stock, doesn't get loud, rattle, rumble, etc.
> 
> Deleting your catalytic converter, replacing intake, and chipping your car to only run on higher octane fuel all increases polution as well. The reason your car doesn't just cut the throttle is so it doesn't just DUMP half burned gasses into the atmosphere.
> 
> ...



I've yet to sit in a modded 2.5 that feels crappy, sound or feel wise. I'm taking down the ecosystem one fireball at a time... I freakin' love my 2.5


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

if u want real ponnies for your money but a HEP or eurojet intake manifold with unitronic's software, 40whp gains


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

a7xogg said:


> if u want real ponnies for your money but a HEP or eurojet intake manifold with unitronic's software, 40whp gains


links? pass plug in inspections?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

LampyB said:


> is the software worth $250 for a gain of 10hp or less? IMO no, but to each his own. the software should be $100-150 for what you get out of it. it's only worth it to me if i had the $$$ to support it with a bunch of other expensive engine mods that marginally increase the HP. i'd rather boost power than looks any day, but once i start spending $1000+ for 15 more ponies i'm just going to get pissed that i don't own a turbo.....


 I agree its a bit expensive for the performance it yields but it also makes the car drive differently too which alot of people are looking for. You gotta pay to play though, its the way of the world. 
To the OP, look up the HEP manifold review I posted up in this forum if you wanna find out more about it and where to get it. Not sure if theres anymore prototypes left but there will be more being made sometime soon.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

kvpracing said:


> links? pass plug in inspections?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5065296-HEP-2.5-manifold-review

inspections? where do u live?


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

a7xogg said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5065296-HEP-2.5-manifold-review
> 
> inspections? where do u live?


Ny


----------



## langis (Mar 27, 2003)

kvpracing said:


> is there a fix for the decalereation delay ?


I've driven a chipped 2.5 and it doesn't eliminate it 100%. Much better but not worth the $ IMO.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

kvpracing said:


> Ny


I worked in a mechanic shop in rockland county and cars with ob2 we would plug the ob2, check for emissions(cat) and all signals and brake lights. You should have no problem with the intake manifold and inspection. i lived in pa with my modded rabbit(lowered, full exhaust, intake, limo tint. and a bunch of other stuff) and never had problems with inspection. PA is way more strict with inspections than NY


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

it my part of PA they just check out your gas cap and catlytic converter for emissions inspections


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

LampyB said:


> is the software worth $250 for a gain of 10hp or less? IMO no, but to each his own.


 It's not so much the 8-10 hp gain that makes it worth the money. It is however, the way the car drives after chipping. It is like night and day. VW should have made the 2.5 drive this nice. It's worth the money just in drive ability alone. You will also see a slight increase in gas mileage and it can be programmed for 87 octane. This means nice drive ability, better gas mileage, slight increase in HP and at no extra cost for gas. The programs HP increase is the same for 87/89 program. the 93 program give 2-3 HP more but only at full throttle in the higher rpm range.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you do know that cars/trucks/motorcycles ONLY produces 4% of the carbon footprint in this world..thats ALL..... also these car do get better gas milage with a flash, free flowing exhaust and other mods. *i gain 4 mpg and mines crazy modified.* going to stop heating your house? cause thats way worse then newer cars running. 

*so in one word, is it worth it to chip. YES.*


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you do know that cars/trucks/motorcycles ONLY produces 4% of the carbon footprint in this world..thats ALL..... also these car do get better gas milage with a flash, free flowing exhaust and other mods. *i gain 4 mpg and mines crazy modified.* going to stop heating your house? cause thats way worse then newer cars running.
> 
> *so in one word, is it worth it to chip. YES.*


 :thumbup::thumbup: 

HP gains are marginal without supported modifications, but the throttle response, rev hang fix, and smoothness of power delivery are well worth it IMO. Oh and C2 is only $299 for what Unitronic calls "Stage 2" for $550


----------



## lowandslow-20v (Aug 21, 2010)

IJSTROK said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> HP gains are marginal without supported modifications, but the throttle response, rev hang fix, and smoothness of power delivery are well worth it IMO. Oh and C2 is only $299 for what Unitronic calls "Stage 2" for $550


i tried the APR tune, Revo, Unitronic, and am now on C2.

out of those, C2 is the absolute best. less money and more performance IMO.
APR gave me the biggest MPG bump but it is only 2mpg over C2 and C2 is only $300...as opposed to a Rivaling APR($350), Revo($350)-and revo did little performance wise. and Unitronic($550):screwy:- and it is not as impressive as C2.

of course i have several flow mods to go with. such as cat back, intake and such...so that does make a difference in performance gains.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5065296-HEP-2.5-manifold-review
> 
> inspections? where do u live?


What I don't get is: Yea--you get some more ponies up in the top range, but look at the drop in the lower range--that's no good. Who drives their car at 6k? I do most of mine at 3-4k, even doing 130mph on the autobahn. I'd rather keep the low end pull that makes city (and American) driving fun, then sacrifice for a good dyno pull that I'll never use.:screwy:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Schrottplatzer said:


> What I don't get is: Yea--you get some more ponies up in the top range, but look at the drop in the lower range--that's no good. Who drives their car at 6k? I do most of mine at 3-4k, even doing 130mph on the autobahn. I'd rather keep the low end pull that makes city (and American) driving fun, then sacrifice for a good dyno pull that I'll never use.:screwy:


ok game over u no drive autobahn:facepalm: 130 mph with 5 gears at 3-4k rpm is not possible that is the rpm range for 70 mph in 5th gear i know i just got up to 130 and guess what 6k!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

even in 6 gear, 80 is at 2700 and 90 is at 3000 rpms. there is no way to get 130 at 4k rpm


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

130km?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

makes more sense in km's. but not what hes saying hes consiously using mph. here and in the new obx header thread he started. so if he was saying km then he wants to get to 62 mph(100 km in other thread) on the autobahn as fast as possible. u can roll down an on ramp in neutral faster than that :facepalm:

i think this is nightshift in disguise :screwy:


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm talkin MPH here. In the OBX thread I say I want to accelerate to 100mph faster = 160kmh. I have 6 gears not 5; triptronic. Most of driving is 90-110mph, but on the A3 or A7 you can run 130mph all day long. I never said 130mph was 3-4k, I said that's the rpm range where most of my driving takes place.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bingli said:


> ===== [┴┬┴┬／￣＼＿／￣＼
> ┬┴┬┴▏　　▏▔▔▔＼
> ┴┬┴／＼　／　　　　　﹨
> ┬┴∕　　　　/　　　/　　）
> ...


wtf.....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

spammer.....hit the vortex hard. 140 some spam posts in one day.


----------

